# Contents of Mallorn, Mythlore and Beyond Bree journals



## Ardamir the Blessed (Feb 28, 2006)

Can anyone provide a complete (or at least partial) listing of the contents of all issues of the *Mallorn*, *Mythlore* and *Beyond Bree* journals?

The contents are not listed at www.tolkiensociety.org, www.mythsoc.org and www.cep.unt.edu/bree.html respectively, and I have contacted each organisation, but they told me that they do not have such a list at present.


----------



## Snaga (Mar 4, 2006)

I believe that at least one of those (Mythlore) is indexed in some of the major academic journal indexes. If you go to an academic library at a university, you will probably be able to do a journal search. Unfortunately there are many indexes (focussed on subject areas), so you will need to look in the Arts/Literature indexes. Also unfortunately I'm not a student any more so I can't search for you.


----------

